# Gildan and Jerzees doing Sublimation people a huge favor



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

I do not see this posted yet. I apologize if it is old news to you guys.

Gildan and Jerzees are both releasing a 100% poly “feel like cotton” shirt. The Jerzees is an old shirt brought back from the dead. I have seen samples of both. They are essentially the same but I actually preferred the Gildan. Both shirts have a real nice feel.

The only thing that is disappointing is that they both do not have an ash grey that would sublimate nicely. They both have a dark charcoal grey. Very frustrating. However, the price is right and this will be a huge volume shirt for a lot of us I would think.

Good Luck!
Brent


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I assume than the pricing is well under a Vapor shirt? Any links you can share?


----------



## tntawards (Sep 29, 2009)

do you have product numbers? my rep told me the other day the gildan was the "slick" performance material!


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

Gildan may have a "slick" one as well but this is not it. I have one in my office. I am sure most distributors will add them to their line. I am not sure of the rules of postng pricing here but it is substantially lower than vapor. The vapor shirt is thicker though. This is a "normal" feeling shirt. I would say around the feel of the sportek 100% poly shirt that "feels like cotton."

S&S has the Jerzees already in stock.
This is the Jerzees:
JERZEES - 100% Polyester Short Sleeve T-Shirt - 21M

I do not see the gildan on their web site but I think my rep said it was coming in March. To me it is a touch nicer but either is nice.

Good Luck!
Brent


----------



## vhanjj (Jul 18, 2010)

how much for this polyester shirts? what is the website of this two merchant. Thanks


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

goggle is your friend...the vendor and style number is above. 
Good luck!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Site address: https://www.ssactivewear.com/ShopNow/Item.aspx?ID=2714

Being that this shirt is 5.3 ounce fabric and Vapor is 5.9 ounce fabric how does the white compare regarding opacity?

Little concerned as most people wanting the cotton feel associate weight with such plus the opacity issues is the critical factor.


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

I think they are nice. I have a white one here and I would wear it all day long!
I know what yu mean about too thin. These are not in my opinion.
Good luck!
Brent


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

Nice tip Brent!


----------



## cromwell (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a gildan one here feels soft and totally unlike any poly shirt i've ever used before (i hate wearing polys but would wear these) 
the price is pretty cheap compared to specific sublimation shirts by at least half the price, i think the last time i bought some they were £3 each in singles


----------



## Quartier (Apr 29, 2014)

cromwell said:


> I have a gildan one here feels soft and totally unlike any poly shirt i've ever used before (i hate wearing polys but would wear these)
> the price is pretty cheap compared to specific sublimation shirts by at least half the price, i think the last time i bought some they were £3 each in singles


What's the shirt called?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Quartier said:


> What's the shirt called?


My supplier has these for $3.40 each

Gildan® Performance™ Adult T-Shirt - 42000


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't tease me like this, if I can get a 100% poly shirt with a cotton like feel for sublimation, I would invest in that technology for full colors on white shirts, because my Epson keeps clogging and I can't keep dealing with that


----------

